# Now, I am impressed.



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

Damn. It's beautiful! Someone put a lot of time and effort into that. Kudos to whomever did it.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Holy crap. 

-John


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

KLovelace29 said:


> Damn. It's beautiful! Someone put a lot of time and effort into that. Kudos to whomever did it.


Brings a tear to your eye doesn't it?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Data center?


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

LARMGUY said:


> Brings a tear to your eye doesn't it?


Yes it does! I love it! As does my OCD.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

So y'all can watch without clicking the link.. :thumbsup:


----------



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

that's how all mine look..


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

truly art...


~CS~


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

All made possible by zip ties and a skilled installer.. :thumbsup:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I wonder what the job was bid at. Sure it looks good, but I only count around 1400 terminations. that's over 5 minutes per termination.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Good thing it's Cat 6, or he'd get dinged for bundling.

But that's a far cry from the mess I would've put in. If they called me out there to add another cat 6 line, you'd be able to tell which one is mine. It'd be the wrong color and pulled straight across the back of the rack, attached to whatever is nearby with some electrical tape :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

wildleg said:


> I wonder what the job was bid at. Sure it looks good, but I only count around 1400 terminations. that's over 5 minutes per termination.



Clearly it was a union job then. :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

What nobody knows is that entire bundle is laying across a suspended ceiling after it leaves the rack. :jester:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Thats so f%&*ing ******** it actually makes me kind of angry, the design and overall layout arent really how our designers design data centres or how we cable but it is tidy.

We work to a standard that you cannot have more than 24 cables in one loom. I pick a point on the tray outside the data centre or telco cupboard and make the holes in the basket tray numbered so as cables are pulled in you know 001 to 024 go to loom 1 which is 1 panels worth and you can follow that loom all the way back to were it dissapears into the wall, 025 to 048 are loom 2 and pulled through a different hole keeping them seperate. I also like to alternate the 24 cables coming left and right if I need to rather than having 1 to 12 coming in one side and 13 to 24 coming into the other.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Peter D said:


> What nobody knows is that entire bundle is laying across a suspended ceiling after it leaves the rack. :jester:


Unless theyre intercabinet ties I bet theres a mess somewhere!


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I couldn't repeat that work no matter how much training I got, nor how long I tried to achieve it. Just not internally wired to get so perfect. But I used to employ a guy named Teren who would always produce such things like that. 

We made him do all the Force Account fiber and control panel jobs.


----------



## electric mike (Jun 15, 2009)

I wonder what the rats nest of patch cords coming out of the front of those racks looks like.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

electric mike said:


> I wonder what the rats nest of patch cords coming out of the front of those racks looks like.


Yea i was just watching that thinking "oh just wait till an IT guy gets his hands on that".


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

Gah! Don't ruin it for me!


----------



## Dawizman (Mar 10, 2012)

cdnelectrician said:


> Yea i was just watching that thinking "oh just wait till an IT guy gets his hands on that".


First thing I thought when I saw this was "IT would mess that up in two minutes..."


----------



## CDN EC (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't care who you are, that's some beautiful work right there. :thumbsup:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

chewy said:


> Thats so f%&*ing ******** it actually makes me kind of angry, the design and overall layout arent really how our designers design data centres or how we cable but it is tidy.
> 
> We work to a standard that you cannot have more than 24 cables in one loom. I pick a point on the tray outside the data centre or telco cupboard and make the holes in the basket tray numbered so as cables are pulled in you know 001 to 024 go to loom 1 which is 1 panels worth and you can follow that loom all the way back to were it dissapears into the wall, 025 to 048 are loom 2 and pulled through a different hole keeping them seperate. I also like to alternate the 24 cables coming left and right if I need to rather than having 1 to 12 coming in one side and 13 to 24 coming into the other.


 
Chewy
everyone else is razzle dazzled, why spoil it getting technical...? ~CS~


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> Chewy
> everyone else is razzle dazzled, why spoil it getting technical...? ~CS~


Because Im a prick.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

chewy said:


> Because Im a prick.


 :laughing:


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Too clean. Rip it all out


----------



## reddog552 (Oct 11, 2007)

*Cable ties*

Instulation looks beautiful. But, I would fail it Velcro should be used,Cable ties never. Also cables should be bundled at irregular intervals to eliminate alien crosstalk.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

reddog552 said:


> Instulation looks beautiful. But, I would fail it Velcro should be used,Cable ties never. Also cables should be bundled at irregular intervals to eliminate alien crosstalk.


I'm a certified installer in both Belden and Commscope Systimax, they don't care whether its velcro or cable ties and neither does our Fluke DTX 1800.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

ive seen that before. It looks so good it makes me want to throw up.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

chewy said:


> I'm a certified installer in both Belden and Commscope Systimax, they don't care whether its velcro or cable ties and neither does our Fluke DTX 1800.


and really, if the data speed is that critical, get rid of the stupid copper and go to glass.:brows:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

That had to take a year and a day to do.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

I bet that data guy got run off and blackballed quick.


----------



## ptcrtn (Mar 14, 2011)

[youtube][http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=dBcVFRuIf4A/YOUTUBE]
here is a cable bundling tool


----------



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

Ha never seen that cable comb before! What'll they think of next..


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

ptcrtn said:


> [youtube][http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=dBcVFRuIf4A/YOUTUBE]
> here is a cable bundling tool


i have 2 of those, they dont work as good as they make it seem.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

I need you to replace THAT cable right there. :blink:


----------

